# Tutorials - Zahnrad erstellen | Freehand MX



## Twilo (11. Mai 2004)

wo finde ich die Funktion Ändern -> Zusammenfassen -> Öffnung unter Freehand MX?
bzw. wie kann ich den Rotationswinkel erstellen... ich bekomm das nicht hin 

bin hier schon etwas am verzweifeln


----------



## extracuriosity (11. Mai 2004)

Blende dir mal dir xtra-funktionen symbloleiste ein. im anhang findest du das symblol für öffnung.
mit strg + M erreichst du das transformieren menü, in dem du den rotationswinkel bestimmst.


----------



## Twilo (11. Mai 2004)

danke schon mal für deine Hilfe

mit Rotationswinkel meinte ich aber etwas anderes *g*
im Tutorial, wurde ja in der Mitte ein Punkt gesetzt, um den dann Rotiert werden soll
wie kann ich den setzen?
ich hab es hinbekommen, dass es richtig aussieht, indem ich die Werte vom Zentrum per Hand abänder  

im Screenshot sieht man, wie es bei mir aussieht, wenn ich die Werte nicht per Hand abänder


----------



## Fey (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

du kannst in Freehand den Mittelpunkt ganz einfach ändern, indem du dir das Lineal anzeigen lässt, oben links anfässt und dann einfach an den Punkt ziehst, an dem du die Koordinaten haben willst.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## Twilo (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo Melanie,

ich hab den Mittelpunkt geändert, aber ändern tut sich nix, es sieht genauso aus wie vorher

irgendwie mach ich etwas falsch  

mfg Kay


----------



## Fey (12. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

vielleicht wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn du uns erzählen würdest, auf welches Tutorial du dich beziehst. Dann könnte ich besser nachvollziehen, wo genau das Problem liegt.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## Twilo (12. Mai 2004)

*höhö*
der ist gut g*

wie heisst denn der Forumsbeitrag? 

"Tutorials - Zahnrad erstellen | Freehand MX" ;-)


----------



## Fey (13. Mai 2004)

Hi,

'tschuldigung - hab noch nicht mitbekomen, dass es hier ein solches Tut gibt. *schäm* Werds mir bei Gelegenheit mal anschauen. 

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (15. Mai 2004)

Ich hoffe, die Grafik reicht Dir... Wenn nicht, willkommen zurück.


----------



## Twilo (15. Mai 2004)

das hat geholfen 

danke


----------



## extracuriosity (15. Mai 2004)

Wieso hat  DAS  jetzt geholfen? genau das hab ich dir doch in meinem posting auch gesagt.
*verwirrt ist*


----------



## Twilo (15. Mai 2004)

auf Bild 1 ist gezeigt, wie man den Rotationswinkel bestimmen kann

worher hatte er es nicht so gemacht, wie ich wollte
da musste ich den per Hand eintragen


----------

